
The Big Little Man from Brooklyn (1968) - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1968/11/16/the-big-little-man-from-brooklyn
======
DubiousPusher
This is as good a time as any to recommend Orson Welles's mesmerizing
documentary, "F for Fake" about the now infamous art forger Elmyr de Hory.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elmyr_de_Hory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elmyr_de_Hory)

